# ملفات انيميشن جميله جدا.صمامات بأنواعها , مضخات بانواعها , الضاغطات بانواعها



## جلال الشبيلات (3 يونيو 2012)

*ملفات انيميشن ......
صمامات بأنواعها , مضخات بانواعها , الضاغطات بانواعها .

لا تبخلوا علّي بدعاويكم ......*


----------



## جلال الشبيلات (3 يونيو 2012)

وهذا للصمامات ....


----------



## سعيد معمل (4 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجارى التحميل


----------



## سعيد معمل (4 يونيو 2012)

زادكم الله فى العطاء ملفات مفيدة ورائعة حقا


----------



## صالح النقيب (4 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Abu Laith (4 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## M.akmal (4 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## PS_HVAC (4 يونيو 2012)

ملفات روعة 

ربنا يجزيك الخير يا هندسة 
​


----------



## riemmen (4 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## جلال الشبيلات (5 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------



## مهندس طموح 1 (5 يونيو 2012)

منشكوووووور على هذي الملفات الرائعة


----------



## Yhiawy (5 يونيو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## رضا الشاهد (6 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mostafa_mobset (7 يونيو 2012)

الف الف شكر


----------



## Doody Noody (8 يونيو 2012)

اكثر من رائع جزاك الله خير


----------



## غسان التكريتي (8 يونيو 2012)

اخي العزيز أدعو من الله لك التوفيق حقيقة ملفات أكثر من روعة وتنفع كل مهندس ميكانيك


----------



## هشام المنسي (9 يونيو 2012)

الف شكر ربنا يزيدك علم

مهندس كهربا يقدس الميكانيكة


----------



## هدهد التوحيد (11 يونيو 2012)

الله يبارك في علمك ويجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## iraq flower (11 يونيو 2012)

مرسييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## ibrahim9 (11 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااا


----------



## aam ahmed (12 يونيو 2012)

شششششششكراااااااااا


----------



## deia (12 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## salim salim (12 يونيو 2012)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك


----------



## virtualknight (12 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## اركان عبد الخالق (12 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ملفات روعة


----------



## Fahed Hamzeh (15 يونيو 2012)

اتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (16 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## horia88 (16 يونيو 2012)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## horia88 (16 يونيو 2012)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## horia88 (16 يونيو 2012)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## horia88 (16 يونيو 2012)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## horia88 (16 يونيو 2012)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## horia88 (16 يونيو 2012)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## horia88 (16 يونيو 2012)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## horia88 (16 يونيو 2012)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## horia88 (16 يونيو 2012)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## horia88 (16 يونيو 2012)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## horia88 (16 يونيو 2012)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## horia88 (16 يونيو 2012)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## horia88 (16 يونيو 2012)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## horia88 (16 يونيو 2012)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## horia88 (16 يونيو 2012)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## horia88 (16 يونيو 2012)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## horia88 (16 يونيو 2012)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## horia88 (16 يونيو 2012)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## horia88 (16 يونيو 2012)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## amoryalaa (16 يونيو 2012)

مشكور عاشت الايادي


----------



## horia88 (16 يونيو 2012)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## horia88 (16 يونيو 2012)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## horia88 (16 يونيو 2012)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## horia88 (16 يونيو 2012)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## horia88 (16 يونيو 2012)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## horia88 (16 يونيو 2012)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## horia88 (16 يونيو 2012)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## horia88 (16 يونيو 2012)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## horia88 (16 يونيو 2012)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## horia88 (16 يونيو 2012)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## horia88 (17 يونيو 2012)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## ecc1010 (3 يوليو 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا والمسلمين أجمعين وإيانا
اللهم إغفر لى ولوالدى وللمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات ولمن دخل بيتى مؤمنا ولمن له حق على 
اللهم إجعل مصر أمنة مطمئنة رخاءا سخاءا وسائر بلاد المسلمين إلى يوم الدين*​


----------



## salim bahmeed (5 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خير 
الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Badran Mohammed (5 يوليو 2012)

مشكورين على المرفقات المفيدة
مع التقدير...


----------



## sibirian (13 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## شيكو فيروس (15 سبتمبر 2012)

thank you so much


----------



## اياد كاظم كريم (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*ربي يحفظكم ويزيد من حسناتكم يوم لاينفع مال ولا بنون*


----------



## MENA MAN (19 سبتمبر 2012)

الف شكر على المجهود الرائع ده ربنا يوفقك دايما


----------



## محمد الجفري (19 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## admadm_06 (20 سبتمبر 2012)

ŞÜkran


----------



## eng_alex (20 سبتمبر 2012)

زادك *الله* خلقا رفيعا وعلما نافعا ورزقا واسعا​


----------



## khrr (21 سبتمبر 2012)

تسلم يا عيون


----------



## fokary (21 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هلام الغرب (26 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## wael-elimam (28 سبتمبر 2012)

*جزاكـ اللهـ خيرا" 

وجارى التحميل .......
*


----------



## wael-elimam (28 سبتمبر 2012)

فى قمه الروعه تسلمـ يا مبدع :7:


----------



## sayed piano (30 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجارى التحميل


----------



## م/حسام الدين. (30 سبتمبر 2012)

فعلا ........ملفات جميلة جدا مشكور على المجهود


----------



## matrixe123 (1 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## صفدي (2 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## helmy mohamed (2 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## deia (3 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## hazim wally (4 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لك 
ملفات مفيدة جدا جدا


----------



## ابو عبدالله النووي (5 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yasoooo2005 (6 أكتوبر 2012)

thank you


----------



## hussien95 (6 أكتوبر 2012)

ألف شكر


----------



## حسام محي الدين (8 أكتوبر 2012)

واللهى فى منتهى الرواعه الف الف الف شكر ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## eng_alex (11 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا جزيلا​


----------



## blue rose (17 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eldrainytiger (17 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## علي الحجامي (18 أكتوبر 2012)

اشكركم واتمنى منكم المزيد


----------



## saad_aljuboury (18 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير على المجهودات الرائعة


----------



## adil mohamad (19 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا و استخدمكم في نفع الناس


----------



## shadimathhan (19 أكتوبر 2012)

thank you a lot>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## blue rose (27 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## blue rose (29 أكتوبر 2012)

جامد جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا


----------



## elomda_5 (30 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## moramor (2 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## nofal (3 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## سيف طاهر (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء اخي العزيز *


----------



## moohha85 (8 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد نظام (27 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## السهم الجرىء (31 يناير 2013)

thanks


----------



## mohamed batigool (1 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جاسر- ابومحمد (1 فبراير 2013)

شكرا يا اخي الكريم لكن للاسف يوجد في ملف comp فايروس يرجى تعديل الملف:16:


----------



## tantan (2 فبراير 2013)

how to play t ?


----------



## ali ameralshouk (3 فبراير 2013)

مشكور والله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## mo star (4 فبراير 2013)

اللهم انى اسالك النجاة من كل اثم


----------



## مؤيد الرفوع (5 فبراير 2013)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## لعمش زايد (8 مارس 2013)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وجارى التحميل * *جزاكم الله خيرا وجارى التحميل *


----------



## اسلام سمير عبد الر (8 مارس 2013)

جزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## aly016 (9 مارس 2013)

جزااااااااااااااكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس مدرب/محمد (9 مارس 2013)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (12 مارس 2013)

*جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا
*​*
*
​


----------



## انور الباشاء (1 أبريل 2013)

ربنا يجزيك الخير


----------



## خالد محمد نواب (8 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله كل خير وشكرا" على جهودك الثمينة


----------



## mhasan (9 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكور على المشاركة


----------



## علي سالم حسين (11 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اشرف وهب (15 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## salahhewidi (6 فبراير 2014)

thanks


----------



## دعيبس (6 فبراير 2014)

ملفات رائعة


----------



## حسن جمعه احمد (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسن جمعه احمد (6 فبراير 2014)

thanks


----------



## shadimathhan (6 فبراير 2014)

الشكر الجزيل لكل من يضيف معلومة لاخوانه المهندسين


----------



## atif saad (10 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## Shwannyaz (14 فبراير 2014)

thanks very much


----------



## رمزة الزبير (15 فبراير 2014)

ملفات رائعة...بارك الله بك.. جزاك الله عنا خيراً...


----------



## حسن احمد (19 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ENG/A.H.M (22 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا ملفات رائعة ومفيدة جدا


----------



## ياسر حسن (25 أبريل 2014)

الف شكررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## حسين ميسي (20 مايو 2014)

تسلم موفقين ان شاء الله


----------



## zizo_ppc (25 مايو 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أسمعلاو (29 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كرم محمود (29 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (29 يونيو 2014)

لك جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## الاسطى محمد (30 يونيو 2014)

بارك الله فيك ملف جميل جدا بس ياريت لو كان من غير موسيقى


----------



## Kashmar (1 يوليو 2014)

ملفات جميله


----------



## omar italy (4 يوليو 2014)

*الله يجزيك الخيررررر *


----------



## برهم السيد (13 يوليو 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (23 يوليو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابومالك محمود عزت (2 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## gmotor (8 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mohamed esmail abd (9 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## gearsboy (11 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## blue rose (10 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Muhammad Mostafa (10 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيـــــراً


----------



## haderuu (10 أكتوبر 2014)

:75::75::75:


----------



## شريف برادعية (12 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك على هذه الملفات الرئعة والمفيدة

وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهنديان (18 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## ابو محمد الجبوري (8 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا واي شيء تحتاج عن الصمامات يمكن ان اساعدك


----------



## mody931 (10 أبريل 2015)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيزبارك الله فيك اخي العزيز​​


----------



## احمد فوزى زكى (13 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خير وشكرا على العمل الرائع


----------



## حسين ميسي (15 أبريل 2015)

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## مهندس محمد85 (17 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Ahmed Badran Bedro (21 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## سيف طاهر (9 يونيو 2015)

شكرا اخي الفاضل .....................


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (12 يونيو 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## MHRL (22 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله خيراً​​


----------

